# Movie Maker



## Dj Requiem (Apr 16, 2006)

My Windows Movie Maker never allows me to upload any files onto it. Whenever I try to upload a video clip it always says "File" _ can't be imported. Class not registered._ They are all AVI format, and I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Do a www search for gspot, download it and post here what it tells you.


----------



## Dj Requiem (Apr 16, 2006)

What is it supposed to tell me? I ran it but all I got were a stream of codecs. I don't know what to do after.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Post a screen shot


----------



## Dj Requiem (Apr 16, 2006)

The screenshots are all too large. Is there another way?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Try this: http://www.free-codecs.com/guides/How_to_fix_Class_not_registered_or_80040154_error.htm


----------



## Dj Requiem (Apr 16, 2006)

It still doesn't allow me to upload AVI or MPEG files =/


----------



## Dj Requiem (Apr 16, 2006)

For others it says "File is not valid or is corrupted." They are AVI files and I don't think they are corrupted.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Okay--I'm trying to figure what the problem is. Where are you uploading films from--I suspect that might be part of the problem If you want me to, I can send you an .avi


----------



## Dj Requiem (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm uploading clips from my desktop. I am sure they are AVI (the extension was already avi.). I would like to try your avi. video please.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You will need to give me an email address---I will send you a three second .avi that I shot myself. Send me a message with your email.


----------



## Dj Requiem (Apr 16, 2006)

Is .AVI format compatible with MM2? PapaJohn.org only talks about the DV-AVI format. I downloaded the Divx codec (again), and my AVI files still can't upload. Any help would be nice (I am sure I am using .avi files)

Here is the video code list from GSpot

IYU1	12 bit format used in mode 2 of the IEEE 1394 Digital Camera 1.04 spec	IEEE standard
V655	16-bit YUV 4:2:2	Vitec Multimedia
AJPG	22fps JPEG-based codec for digital cameras	-
IYU2	24 bit format used in mode 2 of the IEEE 1394 Digital Camera 1.04 spec	IEEE standard
V422	24-bit YUV 4:2:2	Vitec Multimedia
3IV1	3ivx (MPEG4-based)	3ivx
3IV2	3ivx (MPEG4-based)	3ivx
3IVX	3ivx (MPEG4-based)	3ivx
3VID	3ivx (MPEG4-based)	3ivx
AYUV	4:4:4 YUV format	*No codec needed
NV12	8-bit Y plane followed by an interleaved U/V plane with 2x2 subsampling	-
DMB2	?	?
DVAN	?	?
JBYR	?	Kensington?
TY2N	?	Trident Microsystems
VJPG	A JPEG-based compression scheme for RGB bitmaps.	Video Communication Systems
MHFY	A.M.Paredes mhuffyYUV (LossLess)	-
1978	A.M.Paredes predictor (LossLess)	-
IMJG	Accom SphereOUS MJPEG with Alpha-channel	-
ATM4	Ahead Nero Digital MPEG-4 Codec	-
NDIG	Ahead Nero Digital MPEG-4 Codec	-
TRLE	Akula Alpha Pro Custom AVI (LossLess)	-
VTLP	Alaris VideoGramPiX	?
MDVD	Alex MicroDVD Video (hacked MS MPEG-4)	http://www.tiasoft.de/
ASLC	AlparySoft Lossless Codec	-
AMR AMR Speech Codec	3GPP.org
SAMR	AMR Speech Codec	3GPP.org
AP41	AngelPotion Definitive	AngelPotion
AP42	AngelPotion Definitive (hack MS MP43)	-
GREY	Apparently a duplicate of Y800	-
YUV2	Apple Component Video (YUV 4:2:2)	-
SMC Apple Graphics Codec	Apple
PXLT	Apple Pixlet (Wavelet)	-
PNG Apple PNG	-
QDGX	Apple QuickDraw GX	-
QDRW	APPLE Quickdraw Palettized Video	Apple
WRLE	Apple QuickTime BMP Codec	-
DVPN	Apple QuickTime DV (DV NTSC)	-
DVPP	Apple QuickTime DV (DV PAL)	-
8BPS	Apple QuickTime Planar RGB with Alpha-channel	-
TGA Apple TGA (with Alpha-channel)	-
TIFF	Apple TIFF (with Alpha-channel)	-
AMPG	Array VideoONE MPEG	Array Microsystems
AEMI	Array VideoONE MPEG1-I Capture	Array Microsystems
IMC3	As IMC1, except that U and V are swapped	-
IMC4	As IMC2, except that U and V are swapped	-
NV21	As NV12 with U and V reversed in the interleaved plane	-
IMC1	As YV12, except the U and V planes each have the same stride as the Y plane	-
ASV1	Asus Video	Asus
ASV2	Asus Video (2)	Asus
ASVX	Asus Video 2.0	Asus
CYUY	ATI Proprietary YUV compression	ATI Technologies
VCR3	ATI VCR 3.0	ATI Technologies
VCR4	ATI VCR 4.0	ATI Technologies
VCR5	ATI VCR 5.0	ATI Technologies
VCR6	ATI VCR 6.0	ATI Technologies
VCR7	ATI VCR 7.0	ATI Technologies
VCR8	ATI VCR 8.0	ATI Technologies
VCR9	ATI VCR 9.0	ATI Technologies
VCR1	ATI Video Codec 1	ATI Technologies
VCR2	ATI Video Codec 2	ATI Technologies
VYU9	ATI YUV	ATI Technologies
VYUY	ATI YUV	ATI Technologies
YU12	ATI YV12 4:2:0 Planar	-
AURA	AuraVision Aura 1: YUV 411	AuraVision Corporation
AUR2	AuraVision Aura 2: YUV 422	AuraVision Corporation
AASC	Autodesk Animator codec	Autodesk
AFLC	Autodesk Animator codec	Autodesk
AFLI	Autodesk Animator codec	Autodesk
AAS4	Autodesk Animator codec (RLE)	-
FLIC	Autodesk FLI/FLC Animation	http://www.autodesk.com
AUVX	AUVX video codec.	USH GmbH
AVUP	Avid 10bit Packed (Quick Time)	-
AV1X	Avid 1:1x (Quick Time)	-
AVR Avid ABVB/NuVista MJPEG with Alpha-channel	-
AVDN	Avid DNxHD (Quick Time)	-
AVDV	Avid DV	-
AVD1	Avid DV (Quick Time)	-
AVMP	Avid IMX (Quick Time)	-
ADVJ	Avid M-JPEG Avid Technology Also known as AVRn	-
AVUI	Avid Meridien Uncompressed with Alpha-channel	-
AVID	Avid Motion JPEG	-
MWV1	Aware Motion Wavelets	Aware Inc.
XVIX	Based on XviD MPEG-4 codec	-
BHIV	BeHere iVideo	-
BW00	BergWave (Wavelet)	-
_BIT	BI_BITFIELDS (Raw RGB)	* No codec needed
BIT BI_BITFIELDS (Raw RGB)	-
_JPG	BI_JPEG JPEG compressed	Joint Photo Experts Group
_PNG	BI_PNG PNG compressed	W3C/ISO/IEC (RFC-2083)
_RGB	BI_RGB Raw Bitmap	* No codec needed
_RL4	BI_RLE4 (RLE 4bpp RGB)	* No codec needed
_RL8	BI_RLE8 (RLE 8bpp RGB)	* No codec needed
YUYV	BI_YUYV, Canopus	Canopus, Co., Ltd.
BINK	Bink Video	RAD Game Tools
SHR0	BitJazz SheerVideo (realtime lossless)	-
SHR1	BitJazz SheerVideo (realtime lossless)	-
SHR2	BitJazz SheerVideo (realtime lossless)	-
SHR3	BitJazz SheerVideo (realtime lossless)	-
SHR4	BitJazz SheerVideo (realtime lossless)	-
SHR5	BitJazz SheerVideo (realtime lossless)	-
SHR6	BitJazz SheerVideo (realtime lossless)	-
SHR7	BitJazz SheerVideo (realtime lossless)	-
R210	BlackMagic YUV (Quick Time)	-
VR21	BlackMagic YUV (Quick Time)	-
DV10	BlueFish444 (lossless RGBA, YUV 10-bit)	-
DVOR	BlueFish444 (lossless RGBA, YUV 10-bit)	-
HD10	BlueFish444 (lossless RGBA, YUV 10-bit)	-
BXY2	BOXX 10-bit YUV	-
BXBG	BOXX BGR	-
BXRG	BOXX RGB	-
BXYV	BOXX YUV	-
DJPG	Broadway 101 Motion JPEG codec.	Data Translation, Inc.
BW10	Broadway MPEG Capture/Compression	Data Translation
CGDI	Camcorder Video	Microsoft
CDVC	Canopus DV Codec	Canopus
CUVC	Canopus HQ	-
CLLC	Canopus LossLess	-
CDV5	Canopus SD50/DVHD	-
CDVH	Canopus SD50/DVHD	-
ICLB	CellB Videoconferencing Codec	InSoft
AHDV	CineForm 10-bit Visually Perfect HD (Wavelet)	-
CFHD	CineForm 10-bit Visually Perfect HD (Wavelet)	-
CVID	Cinepak by Supermac	Supermac
SEG4	Cinepak for Sega	Sega
SEGA	Cinepak for Sega	Sega
CLJR	Cirrus Logic YUV 4:1:1	Cirrus
CTRX	Citrix Scalable Video Codec	-
UCOD	ClearVideo	eMajix.com
CMYK	Common Data Format in Printing	Colorgraph (UK)
BTCV	Composite Video Codec	Conexant
BTVC	Conexant Composite Video	Conexant
Y422	Copy of UYVY used in Pyro WebCam firewire camera	ADS Technologies
PNG1	Corecodec.org CorePNG Codec	-
CYUV	Creative Labs YUV	Creative Labs, Inc.
LBYR	Creative WebCam codec	-
SJPG	CUseeMe Networks Codec	-
FMJP	D-Vision fieldbased ISO MJPEG	-
DVMA	Darim Vision DVMPEG (dummy for MPEG compressor)	http://www.darvision.com/
FRWT	Darim Vision Forward Motion JPEG	http://www.darvision.com/
FRWU	Darim Vision Forward Uncompressed	http://www.darvision.com/
DCL1	Data Connection Conferencing Codec	-
DFSC	DebugMode FrameServer VFW Codec	-
DIB Device Independent Bitmap	* No codec needed
DAVC	Dicas MPEGable H.264/MPEG-4 AVC base profile codec	-
DM4V	Dicas MPEGable MPEG-4	-
SDCC	Digital Camera Codec	Sun Communications
DXTN	DirectX Compressed Texture	Microsoft
DXTC	DirectX Texture Compression	Microsoft
DXT1	DirectX Texture Compression Format 1	Microsoft 
DXT2	DirectX Texture Compression Format 2	Microsoft 
DXT3	DirectX Texture Compression Format 3	Microsoft 
DXT4	DirectX Texture Compression Format 4	Microsoft 
DXT5	DirectX Texture Compression Format 5	Microsoft 
U<Y Discreet UC YUV 4:2:2:4 10 bit	-
U<YA	Discreet UC YUV 4:2:2:4 10 bit (with Alpha-channel)	-
DIV4	DivX 3 Fast-Motion	DivX
DIV3	DivX 3 Low-Motion	DivX
DIVX	DivX 4 (OpenDivX)	Project Mayo
VIDM	DivX 5.0 Pro Supported Codec	-
DIV5	DivX 5.x/6.x	divx.com
DX50	DivX 5.x/6.x	divx.com
DIV6	DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3)	?
DXSB	DivX Subtitles Codec	-
DPSC	DPS PAR Motion JPEG	DPS/Leitch
CFCC	DPS Perception	Digital Processing Systems
DPS0	DPS Reality Motion JPEG	DPS/Leitch
TM2X	Duck TrueMotion 2X	Duck (now ON2) Corp
TM2A	Duck TrueMotion Archiver 2.0	Duck (now ON2) Corporation
DVHD	DV 1125 lines at 30.00 Hz or 1250 lines at 25.00 Hz	IEC Standard
DSVD	DV Codec	?
DVSL	DV compressed in SD (SDL)	IEC Standard
PDVC	DVC codec	I-O Data Device, Inc.
DVC DVC/DV Video	IEC 61834 and SMPTE 314M
DVCP	DVC/DV Video	IEC 61834 and SMPTE 314M
DVSD	DVC/DV Video	IEC 61834 and SMPTE 314M
DVE2	DVE-2 Videoconferencing Codec	InSoft
DVX1	DVX1000SP Video Decoder	Lucent
DVX2	DVX2000S Video Decoder	Lucent
DVX3	DVX3000S Video Decoder	Lucent
DP02	DynaPel MPEG-4	-
YV16	Elecard YUV 4:2:2 Planar	-
DXGM	Electronic Arts Game Video codec	-
EQK0	Elsa graphics card quick codec	-
ESCP	Escape	Eidos Technologies
M4CC	ESS MPEG4 Divio codec	-
ETV1	eTreppid Video Codec	eTreppid Technologies
ETV2	eTreppid Video Codec	eTreppid Technologies
ETVC	eTreppid Video Codec	eTreppid Technologies
EM2V	Etymonix MPEG-2 I-frame	http://www.etymonix.com/
EMWC	EverAd Marquee WMA codec.	EverAd, Inc.
XYZP	Extended PAL format XYZ palette	http://www.riff.org
YUVP	Extended PAL format YUV palette	http://www.riff.org
FVFW	ff MPEG-4 based on XviD codec	-
FFDS	ffds Lossless Video	FFmpeg
FFV1	ffds Lossless Video	FFmpeg
3IVD	FFmpeg DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3)	-
COL0	FFmpeg DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3)	-
COL1	FFmpeg DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3)	-
MPG3	FFmpeg DivX ;-) (MS MPEG-4 v3)	?
VIV1	FFmpeg H263+ decoder	?
MPG1	FFmpeg MPEG 1/2	?
MPG2	FFmpeg MPEG 1/2	?
BLZ0	FFmpeg MPEG-4	?
DIV1	FFmpeg OpenDivX	?
FMP4	FFmpeg/ffdshow ISO MPEG-4	FFmpeg/ffdshow (open source)
SNOW	FFSNOW (Michael's wavelet codec)	?(use ffmpeg)
THEO	FFVFW Supported Codec	-
FLJP	Field Encoded Motion JPEG	D-Vision
FLV1	Flash Sorenson Video	Sorenson Media
FLV4	Flash VP6	On2 Technologies
CLPL	Format similar to YV12 but including a level of indirection.	-
FRWD	Forward Motion JPEG	SoftLab-Nsk
FRWA	Forward Motion JPEG with alpha channel	SoftLab-Nsk
FVF1	Fractal Video Frame	Iterated Systems, Inc.
FPS1	FRAPS Codec	beepa
_RAW	Full Frames (Uncompressed)	N.A.
M4S2	Fully Compliant MPEG-4 v2 simple profile codec	Microsoft
IPDV	Giga AVI DV Codec	I-O Data Device, Inc.
GLCC	GigaLink AV Capture codec	-
G2M2	GoToMeeting/GoToWebinar Codec v2.x	Citrix Systems, Inc.
G2M3	GoToMeeting/GoToWebinar Codec v3.x	Citrix Systems, Inc.
GJPG	Grand Tech GT891x Codec	-
Y8 Grayscale video	* No codec needed?
Y800	Grayscale video	* No codec needed?
RAV_	GroupTRON ReferenceAVI codec (dummy for MPEG compressor)	-
RAVI	GroupTRON ReferenceAVI codec (dummy for MPEG compressor)	-
H260	H.260	ITU-T 
D261	H.261	ITU-T
H261	H.261	ITU-T 
M261	H.261	Microsoft 
H262	H.262	ITU-T 
D263	H.263	ITU-T
H263	H.263	ITU-T 
I263	H.263	ITU-T
ILVR	H.263	ITU-T
M263	H.263	Microsoft 
S263	H.263 (3GPP)	3GPP.org
AVC1	H.264/MPEG-4 AVC	ITU-T/ISO/IEC 
H264	H.264/MPEG-4 AVC	ITU-T/ISO/IEC 
HDX4	HDX4 MPEG-4 Codec	JOMIGO GmbH.
HFYU	Huffyuv Lossless Codec	Open Source
ROQV	Id RoQ File Video Decoder	?
YV12	Identical to IYUV but the order of the U and V planes is switched	*No codec needed
IDM0	IDM Motion Wavelets 2.0	-
WVLT	IllusionHope Wavelet 9/7	-
IPJ2	Image Power JPEG2000	-
IR21	Indeo 2.1	Intel
RT21	Indeo 2.1	Intel Corporation
IV30	Indeo 3.0	Intel Corporation
IV31	Indeo 3.1	Intel Corporation
IV32	Indeo 3.2	Ligos
IV33	Indeo 3.3	Ligos
IV34	Indeo 3.4	Ligos
IV35	Indeo 3.5	Ligos
IV36	Indeo 3.6	Ligos
IV37	Indeo 3.7	Ligos
IV38	Indeo 3.8	Ligos
IV39	Indeo 3.9	Ligos
IAN Indeo 4 Codec	Intel
IV40	Indeo Interactive	Ligos
IV41	Indeo Interactive	Ligos
IV42	Indeo Interactive	Ligos
IV43	Indeo Interactive	Ligos
IV44	Indeo Interactive	Ligos
IV45	Indeo Interactive	Ligos
IV46	Indeo Interactive	Ligos
IV47	Indeo Interactive	Ligos
IV48	Indeo Interactive	Ligos
IV49	Indeo Interactive	Ligos
IV50	Indeo Interactive	Ligos
IF09	Indeo YVU9 (YVU9 with additional delta-frame info after the U plane)	*No codec needed
AVDJ	Independent JPEG Group's codec	?
AVRN	Independent JPEG Group's codec	?
LSVW	Infinop Lightning Strike multiple bit rate video codec.	Infinop Inc.
IMAC	Intel hardware motion compensation.	Intel Corporation
AEIK	Intel Indeo Video 3.2 (Vector Quantization)	-
IFO9	Intel intermediate YUV9.	Intel Corporation
H269	Intel ITU H.263 for POTS-based videoconferencing	-
H265	Intel ITU H.265	-
H266	Intel ITU H.266	-
H267	Intel ITU H.267	-
H268	Intel ITU H.268	-
IAN	Intel RDX.	Intel Corporation
RVX	Intel RDX.	Intel Corporation
IRAW	Intel YUV Uncompressed	Intel
ISME	Intel's next-generation video codec.	Intel Corporation
YV92	Intel's Smart Video Recorder YVU9	-
IJPG	Intergraph JPEG	Intergraph
IUYV	Interlaced version of UYVY	http://www.leadtools.com/
IY41	Interlaced version of Y41P	http://www.leadtools.com/
WZCD	iScan.	CORE Co. Ltd.
WZDC	iSnap.	CORE Co. Ltd.
Y444	IYU2 (iRez Stealth Fire camera)	-
BLOX	Jan Jezabek BLOX MPEG Codec	-
JPG JPEG compressed	-
KMVC	Karl Morton's Video Codec (presumably)	Team17 Software
ABYR	Kensington ?	Kensington
KPCD	Kodak Photo CD	-
LAGS	Lagarith LossLess	-
ILVC	Layered Video	Intel
MSZH	LCL (Lossless Codec Library)	http://www.geocities.co.jp/Playtown-Denei/2837/LRC.htm
ZLIB	LCL (Lossless Codec Library) zlib compression	http://www.geocities.co.jp/Playtown-Denei/2837/LRC.htm
LJPG	LEAD MJPEG Codec	Lead Technologies
LSCR	LEAD Screen Capture	-
LGRY	Lead Technologies Grayscale Image	-
L261	Lead Technologies H.261	-
L263	Lead Technologies H.263	-
LCMW	Lead Technologies Motion CMW Codec	-
LEAD	LEAD Video Codec	Lead Technologies
LJ2K	LEADTools JPEG2000	-
LCW2	LEADTools MCMW 9Motion Wavelet)	-
LMP2	LEADTools MPEG2	-
LIA1	Liafail.	Liafail, Inc.
LSVC	Lightning Strike Video Codec	ESPRE Solutions
LSVM	Lightning Strike Video Codec	ESPRE Solutions
LSVX	Lightning Strike Video Codec	ESPRE Solutions
LOCO	LOCO Lossless Codec	-
ADV1	Loronix WaveCodec (used in various CCTV products)	-
SANM	LucasArts Smush v2	LucasArts
V261	Lucent VX2000S	Lucent
SCCD	Luminositi SoftCam codec.	Luminositi, Inc.
LZO1	LZO compressed (lossless codec)	-
DVCS	MainConcept DV Codec	-
SWC1	MainConcept Motion JPEG	-
AVI1	MainConcept Motion JPEG Codec	-
AVI2	MainConcept Motion JPEG Codec	-
MC24	MainConcept Motion JPEG Codec	-
DC25	MainConcept ProDV Codec	-
VBLE	MarcFD VBLE Lossless Codec	-
DV25	Matrox DVCPRO codec	Matrox
DV50	Matrox DVCPRO50 codec	Matrox
MMIF	Matrox MPEG-2 elementary I-frame-only video stream.	Matrox Electronic Systems, Ltd.
MMES	Matrox MPEG-2 I-frame	Matrox
MTX1	Matrox, possibly a texture format	Matrox
MTX2	Matrox, possibly a texture format	Matrox
MTX3	Matrox, possibly a texture format	Matrox
MTX4	Matrox, possibly a texture format	Matrox
MTX5	Matrox, possibly a texture format	Matrox
MTX6	Matrox, possibly a texture format	Matrox
MTX7	Matrox, possibly a texture format	Matrox
MTX8	Matrox, possibly a texture format	Matrox
MTX9	Matrox, possibly a texture format	Matrox
MP2A	Media Excel MPEG-2 Audio	-
MP2T	Media Excel MPEG-2 Transport Stream	-
MP4A	Media Excel MPEG-4 Audio	-
MP4T	Media Excel MPEG-4 Transport Stream	-
MYUV	Media-100 844/X Uncompressed	-
DTMT	Media-100 Codec	-
DTNT	Media-100 Codec	-
CM10	MediaShow 1.0.	CyberLink Corporation
CWLT	Microsoft Color WLT DIB	Microsoft
GWLT	Microsoft Greyscale WLT DIB	Microsoft
BITM	Microsoft H.261	-
MP41	Microsoft MPEG-4 V1 (enhansed H263)	-
DIV2	Microsoft MPEG-4 v1/v2	?
CRAM	Microsoft Video 1	Microsoft
WHAM	Microsoft Video 1	Microsoft
MSV1	Microsoft video codec V1.	Microsoft Corporation
ML20	Mimic MSN Messenger Webcam	Logitech/Microsoft
MNVD	MindBend MindVid LossLess	-
PIXL	MiroXL, Pinnacle PCTV	Pinnacle (http://www.pinnaclesys.com)
YUV8	MM_WINNOV_CAVIAR_YUV8	Winnov, Inc.
CHAM	MM_WINNOV_CAVIARA_CHAMPAGNE	Winnov, Inc.
MJPA	Morgan Motion JPEG Codec	http://www.morgan-multimedia.com
MJPB	Morgan Motion JPEG Codec	http://www.morgan-multimedia.com
MJ2C	Morgan Multimedia JPEG2000 Compression	http://www.morgan-multimedia.com/
MC12	Motion Compensation Format	ATI Technologies
MCAM	Motion Compensation Format	ATI Technologies
TLMS	Motion Intraframe Codec	TeraLogic
TLST	Motion Intraframe Codec	TeraLogic
TMIC	Motion Intraframe Codec	TeraLogic
GPEG	Motion JPEG	[email protected]
MJPG	Motion JPEG	-
JFIF	Motion JPEG (FFmpeg)	-
GLZW	Motion LZW	[email protected]
MV12	Motion Pixels Codec (old)	Motion Pixels
MVI1	Motion Pixels MVI	-
MVI2	Motion Pixels MVI	-
MTGA	Motion TGA images (24, 32 bpp)	-
MPGI	MPEG	Sigma Designs
MPEG	MPEG-1	Chromatic Research
PIM1	MPEG-1 Realtime (Pinnacle Cards)	Pinnacle (http://www.pinnaclesys.com)
PIM2	MPEG-2 IP (Pinnacle Cards)	Pinnacle (http://www.pinnaclesys.com)
MP4V	MPEG-4	ISO/IEC
MPG4	MPEG-4	Microsoft 
SAN3	MPEG-4 codec (direct copy of DivX 3.11a)	-
3IV0	MPEG4-based codec 3ivx	-
MRCA	Mrcodec	FAST Multimedia
MSUC	MSU LossLess	-
MSUD	MSU LossLess	-
NT00	NewTek LightWave HDTV YUV with Alpha-channel	http://www.newtek.com/
RTV0	NewTek VideoToaster (dummy format - only AVI header)	-
NTN2	Nogatech Video Compression 2 (GrabBee hardware coder)	-
NY12	Nogatech YUV 12 format.	Nogatech Ltd.
NYUV	Nogatech YUV 422 format.	Nogatech Ltd.
MV10	Nokia MVC video codec.	Nokia Mobile Phones
MV11	Nokia MVC video codec.	Nokia Mobile Phones
MV99	Nokia MVC video codec.	Nokia Mobile Phones
MVC1	Nokia MVC video codec.	Nokia Mobile Phones
MVC2	Nokia MVC video codec.	Nokia Mobile Phones
MVC9	Nokia MVC video codec.	Nokia Mobile Phones
ALPH	Not specified.	Ziracom Digital Communications Inc.
DVNM	Not specified.	Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd.
FXT1	Not specified.	3dfx Interactive, Inc.
NVHU	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
NVS6	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
NVS7	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
NVS8	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
NVS9	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
NVT6	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
NVT7	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
NVT8	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
NVT9	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
RLND	Not specified.	Roland Corporation
VTC1	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
VTC2	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
VTC3	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
VTC4	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
VTC5	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
VTC6	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
VTC7	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
VTC8	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
VTC9	Not specified.	NVIDIA Corporation
WPY2	Not specified.	Winnov, Inc.
ZPG1	Not specified.	VoDeo Solutions, Inc.
ZPG2	Not specified.	VoDeo Solutions, Inc.
ZPG3	Not specified.	VoDeo Solutions, Inc.
ZPG4	Not specified.	VoDeo Solutions, Inc.
NUV1	NuppelVideo	?
NVDS	nVidia Texture Format	-
NHVU	NVidia Texture Format (GEForce 3)	-
NVHS	NVidia Texture Format (GEForce 3)	-
NVS0	Nvidia, probably a texture format	Nvidia
NVS1	Nvidia, probably a texture format	Nvidia
NVS2	Nvidia, probably a texture format	Nvidia
NVS3	Nvidia, probably a texture format	Nvidia
NVS4	Nvidia, probably a texture format	Nvidia
NVS5	Nvidia, probably a texture format	Nvidia
NVT0	Nvidia, probably a texture format	Nvidia
NVT1	Nvidia, probably a texture format	Nvidia
NVT2	Nvidia, probably a texture format	Nvidia
NVT3	Nvidia, probably a texture format	Nvidia
NVT4	Nvidia, probably a texture format	Nvidia
NVT5	Nvidia, probably a texture format	Nvidia
VP30	On2 VP3	On2 Technologies
VP31	On2 VP3	On2 Technologies
VP40	On2 VP4	On2 Technologies
VP50	On2 VP5	On2 Technologies
VP60	On2 VP6 / Flash Video	On2 Technologies
VP61	On2 VP6 / Flash Video	On2 Technologies
VP62	On2 VP6 / Flash Video	On2 Technologies
VP70	On2 VP7	On2 Technologies
VP71	On2 VP7	On2 Technologies
VP72	On2 VP7	On2 Technologies
V210	Optibase VideoPump 10-bit 4:2:2 Component Y'CbCr	-
2VUY	Optibase VideoPump 8-bit 4:2:2 Component Y'CbCr	-
XXAN	OSI Game Codec	Origin Systems
PVMM	PacketVideo Corporation MPEG-4	PacketVideo Corporation
Y41T	PC1 4:1:1 with transparency	Brooktree Corporation
PVWV	Pegasus Imaging Wavelet 2000	-
PIMJ	Pegasus Lossless JPEG	Pegasus Imaging (http://www.pegasusimaging.com)
JPGL	Pegasus Lossless Motion JPEG	http://www.jpg.com/
MJPX	Pegasus PICVideo Motion JPEG	-
PVW2	Pegasus Wavelet 2000 Compression	Pegasus Imaging (http://www.pegasusimaging.com)
PHMO	Photomotion	IBM Corporation
MDVF	Pinnacle DV/DV50/DVHD100	-
DCAP	Pinnacle DV25 Codec	-
DRWX	Pinnacle DV25 Codec	-
DVH1	Pinnacle DVHD100	-
TIM2	Pinnacle RAL DVI	-
GPJM	Pinnacle ReelTime MJPEG Codec	-
PCL2	Pinnacle RL video codec.	Pinnacle Systems, Inc.
Y216	Pinnacle TARGA CineWave YUV (Quick Time)	-
IYUV	Planar YUV format (8-bpp Y plane, followed by 8-bpp 2?2 U and V planes)	*No codec needed
YVU9	Planar YUV format (8-bpp Y plane, followed by 8-bpp 4?4 U and V planes)	*No codec needed
MPNG	PNG images decoder	?
IGOR	Power DVD	?
PVEZ	PowerEZ	Horizons Technology
SMSC	Proprietary codec	Radius
SMSD	Proprietary codec	Radius
BT20	Prosumer Video	Conexant
QPEQ	Q-Team QPEG 1.1	-
Q1.0	Q-Team's QPEG (www.q-team.de)	?
Q1.1	Q-Team's QPEG (www.q-team.de)	?
QPEG	QPEG 1.1	Q-Team
AZPR	Quicktime Apple Video	?
AZRP	Quicktime Apple Video	-
RPZA	Quicktime Apple Video	?
R411	Radius DV NTSC YUV	-
R420	Radius DV PAL YUV	-
DVL Radius SoftDV 16:9 NTSC	-
DVLP	Radius SoftDV 16:9 PAL	-
PGVV	Radius Video Vision	Radius
DMB1	Rainbow Runner hardware compression	Matrox
I420	RAW I420	?
RGBA	Raw RGB w/ Alpha	* No codec needed
RGBT	Raw RGB w/ Transparency	* No codec needed
BGR Raw RGB32	* No codec needed
ANIM	RDX	Intel
RVX RDX	Intel
RMP4	REALmagic MPEG-4 (unauthorized XVID copy)	http://www.sigmadesigns.com/
RV10	RealVideo 1.0	RealNetworks
RV13	RealVideo 1.0 variant	RealNetworks
RV20	RealVideo 2.0	RealNetworks
RV30	RealVideo 3.0	RealNetworks
RV40	RealVideo 4.0	RealNetworks
EKQ0	related to Elsa Graphics cards	http://www.elsa.com/
ELK0	related to Elsa Graphics cards	http://www.elsa.com/
CSCD	RenderSoft CamStudio lossless Codec (LZO & GZIP compression)	-
HMCR	Rendition Motion Compensation Format	Rendition
HMRR	Rendition Motion Compensation Format	Rendition
DXT0	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXT6	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXT7	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXT8	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXT9	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTA	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTB	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTD	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTE	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTF	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTG	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTH	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTI	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTJ	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTK	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTL	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTM	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTO	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTP	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTQ	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTR	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTS	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTT	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTU	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTV	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTW	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTX	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTY	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
DXTZ	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
LSV0	Reserved.	Infinop Inc.
WMS2	Reserved.	Microsoft Corporation
RL4 RLE 4bpp RGB	-
RL8 RLE 8bpp RGB	-
RUD0	Rududu video codec	http://rududu.ifrance.com/rududu/
RLE Run Length Encoded	* No codec needed
MRLE	Run Length Encoding	Microsoft 
MP2V	S-Mpeg 4 version 1	Microsoft
MP42	S-Mpeg 4 version 2	Microsoft
MP43	S-Mpeg 4 version 3	Microsoft
MP4S	S-Mpeg 4 version 3	Microsoft
RLE4	Same as BI_RLE4 (RLE 4bpp RGB)	* No codec needed
RLE8	Same as BI_RLE8 (RLE 8bpp RGB)	* No codec needed
UYNV	Same as UYVY	Nvidia
Y411	Same as Y41P	*No codec needed
YUNV	Same as YUY2	Nvidia
SMP4	Samsung Camcorder	Samsung
SEDG	Samsung MPEG-4 codec	-
IMC2	Similar to IMC1, except that the U and V lines are interleaved at half stride boundaries	-
NAVI	SMR Codec (hack of Microsoft Mpeg-4)	IRC #shadowrealm
SL25	SoftLab-NSK DVCPRO	-
SL50	SoftLab-NSK DVCPRO50	-
SLDV	SoftLab-NSK Forward DV Draw codec	-
SLMJ	SoftLab-NSK Forward MJPEG	-
UYVU SoftLab-NSK Forward YUV codec	-
SLIF	SoftLab-NSK MPEG2 I-frames	-
FRLE	SoftLab-NSK Y16 + Alpha RLE	-
GXVE	SoftMedia ViVD V2	SoftMedia
SPRK	Sorenson Spark	-
SV3M	Sorenson SV3 module decoder.	Sorenson Vision, Inc.
SVQ1	Sorenson v1	Sorenson Media
SVQ3	Sorenson v3 (Quicktime 5)	Sorenson Media
SPIG	Spigot	Radius
SPLC	Splash Studios ACM Audio Codec	http://splashstudios.net/
STVA	ST CMOS Imager Data (Bayer)	ST Microelectronics
STVC	ST CMOS Imager Data (Bunched)	ST Microelectronics
STVY	ST CMOS Imager Data (Extended CODEC Data Format with Correction Data)	ST Microelectronics
STVX	ST CMOS Imager Data (Extended CODEC Data Format)	ST Microelectronics
STVB	ST CMOS Imager Data (Nudged Bayer)	ST Microelectronics
JPEG	Still Image JPEG DIB	Microsoft 
ACTL	Streambox ACT-L2	-
PCLE	Studio 400 video codec.	Pinnacle Systems, Inc.
SP44	SunPlus Aiptek MegaCam Codec	-
SP53	SunPlus Aiptek MegaCam Codec	-
SP55	SunPlus Aiptek MegaCam Codec	-
SP56	SunPlus Aiptek MegaCam Codec	-
SP57	SunPlus Aiptek MegaCam Codec	-
SP58	SunPlus Aiptek MegaCam Codec	-
SP61	Sunplus Codec for Hama Sightcam	Sunplus Technology
SP54	Sunplus Sp54 Codec for Mustek GSmart Mini 2	Logitech
SP40	SunPlus YUV	-
SFMC	Surface Fitting Method	CrystalNet
RIVA	Swizzled texture format.	NVIDIA Corporation
CT10	TalkingShow 1.0.	CyberLink Corporation
TVJP	Targa 2000 board	Pinnacle/Truevision
TVMJ	Targa 2000 board	Pinnacle/Truevision
DVR1	TARGA2000 Codec	-
TSCC	TechSmith Screen Capture Codec	Techsmith Corp.
TV10	Tecomac Low-Bit Rate Codec	Tecomac, Inc.
TY0N	Tecomac Low-Bit Rate Codec	http://www.tecomac.com
MCZM	Theory MicroCosm Lossless 64bit RGB with Alpha-channel	-
NO16	Theory None16 64bit uncompressed RAW	-
T420	Toshiba YUV 4:2:0	Toshiba
TY2C	Trident Decompression Driver	Trident Microsystems
TM10	TrueMotion 1.0	Duck (now ON2) Corp
TM20	TrueMotion 2.0	Duck (now ON2) Corp
TR20	TrueMotion RT 2.0	Duck Corporation
DUCK	TrueMotion S	Duck Corporation
TMOT	TrueMotion S	Horizons Technology
U263	UB Video H.263/H.263+/H.263++ Decoder	?
UMP4	UB Video MPEG 4	http://www.ubvideo.com
ULTI	Ultimotion	IBM Corporation
IMG Uncompressd RGB (Apple fourcc)	*No codec needed
RAW Uncompressd RGB (Apple fourcc)	*No codec needed
RGB Uncompressed BGR32	* No codec needed
M101	Uncompressed field-based YUY2.	Matrox Electronic Systems, Ltd.
RGB1	Uncompressed RGB332 3:3:2	-
RGBO	Uncompressed RGB555 5:5:5	-
RGBQ	Uncompressed RGB555X 5:5:5 BE	-
RGBP	Uncompressed RGB565 5:6:5	-
RGBR	Uncompressed RGB565X 5:6:5 BE	-
YCCK	Uncompressed YCbCr video with key data.	B.U.G., Inc.
UYVY	UYVY (packed 4:2:2)	*No codec needed
Y42T	UYVY with pixel transparency support	Brooktree Corporation
VSSV	Vanguard Software Solutions Video Codec	-
VSSW	Vanguard VSS H.264	-
WVC1	VC-1 (variant of WMV9)	Microsoft Corp
VDOW	VDOLive	VDONet
VDOM	VDOWave	VDONet
VQC1	Vector-quantised codec 1 (high compression) http://eprints.ecs.soton.ac.uk/archive/00001310/01/VTC97-js.pdf -
VQC2	Vector-quantised codec 2 (research)	http://eprints.ecs.soton.ac.uk/archive/00001310/01/VTC97-js.pdf
VIFP	VFAPI Reader Codec	http://www.yks.ne.jp/~hori/
VGPX	VGPixel Codec	Alaris 
MSVC	Video 1	Microsoft 
NTN1	Video Compression 1	Nogatech
VDCT	Video Maker Pro DIB	Vitec Multimedia
SV10	Video R1	Sorenson Media
VIXL	Video XL	Miro (now part of Pinnacle Systems)
ZPEG	Video Zipper	Metheus
S422	VideoCap C210	Tekram International
VCWV	VideoCon wavelet.	VideoCon
VLV1	Videologic codec	VideoLogic (now PURE Digital)
VSSH	Videosoft H.264 Codec 2	Videosoft, http://www.videosoftinc.com/
VDTZ	VideoTizer YUV Codec	Darim Vision Co.
WRPR	VideoTools VideoServer Client Codec (wrapper for AviSynth)	-
DMK2	ViewSonic V36 PDA Video	-
VDST	VirtualDub remote frameclient ICM driver	-
VIV2	Vivo H.263	Vivo Software
VIVO	Vivo H.263	Vivo Software
VMNC	VMware Codec	VMware
VQS4	VQ110 digital video camera.	ViewQuest Technologies Inc.
VQJP	VQ630 dual-mode digital camera.	ViewQuest Technologies Inc.
DVIS	VSYNC DualMoon Iris DV codec	-
DVRS	VSYNC DualMoon Iris DV codec	-
VX1K	VX1000S Video Codec	Lucent
VXSP	VX1000SP Video Codec	Lucent
VX2K	VX2000S Video Codec	Lucent
SQZ2	VXTreme Video Codec V2	Microsoft
WBVC	W9960	Winbond Electronics
SMSV	Wavelet Video	WorldConnect
CJPG	WebCam JPEG	Creative Labs
GEPJ	White Pine (ex Paradigm Matrix) Motion JPEG Codec	-
WJPG	Winbond JPEG?	?
MSS2	Windows Media 9	-
WMV1	Windows Media Video V7	Microsoft
WMV2	Windows Media Video V8	Microsoft
WMV3	Windows Media Video V9	Microsoft
WMVP	Windows Media Video V9	-
MSS1	Windows Screen Video	?
WNV1	Winnov Hardware Compression	Winnov
WNVA	Winnov hw compress	-
WINX	Winnov Software Compression	Winnov
WMVA	WMVA codec (supported by ffdshow)	-
DCT0	WniWni Codec	-
WNIX	WniWni Codec	-
AVIS	Wrapper for AviSynth (Dummy codec)	-
WV1F	WV1F codec (supported by ffdshow)	-
WVP2	WVP2 codec (supported by ffdshow)	-
XMPG	XING MPEG	XING Corporation
X263	Xirlink	Xirlink
XJPG	Xirlink JPEG-like compressor.	Xirlink, Inc.
X264	XiWave GNU GPL x264 MPEG-4 Codec	-
XWV0	XiWave Video Codec	-
XWV1	XiWave Video Codec	-
XWV2	XiWave Video Codec	-
XWV4	XiWave Video Codec	-
XWV5	XiWave Video Codec	-
XWV6	XiWave Video Codec	-
XWV7	XiWave Video Codec	-
XWV8	XiWave Video Codec	-
XWV9	XiWave Video Codec	-
XWV3	XiWave Video Codec (Xi-3 Video)	-
XLV0	XL Video Decoder	NetXL Inc.
XVID	XviD ISO MPEG-4	xvid.org (open source)
UYVP	YCbCr 4:2:2 extended precision	Evans & Sutherland
YUYP	YCbCr 4:2:2 extended precision, 10 bits per component (Y0U0Y1V0).	Evans & Sutherland
YMPG	YMPEG Alpha (dummy for MPEG-2 compressor)	-
YU92	YUV	Intel Corporation
YC12	YUV 12 codec	Intel
Y41P	YUV 4:1:1 Packed	*No codec needed
Y41B	YUV 4:1:1 Planar	Weitek
CPLA	YUV 4:2:0	Weitek
VIDS	YUV 4:2:2 CCIR 601 for V422	Vitec Multimedia
Y42B	YUV 4:2:2 Planar	Weitek USA
Y211	YUV packed	*No codec needed
YUY2	YUV packed 4:2:2	*No codec needed
YVYU	YUV packed 4:2:2	*No codec needed
CC12	YUV12 Codec	Intel
DP16	YUV411 with DPCM 6-bit compression.	Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd.
DP18	YUV411 with DPCM 8-bit compression.	Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd.
DP26	YUV422 with DPCM 6-bit compression.	Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd.
DP28	YUV422 with DPCM 8-bit compression.	Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd.
YUV9	YUV9	Intel Corporation
DP9L	YVU9 with DPCM 6-bit compression and thinned-out.	Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd.
DP96	YVU9 with DPCM 6-bit compression.	Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd.
DP98	YVU9 with DPCM 8-bit compression.	Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd.
ZMBV	Zip Motion Blocks Video	Konstantin Shishkov
ZYGO	ZyGo Video Codec	-
____	|No Codec	NA


----------



## Dj Requiem (Apr 16, 2006)

Here is the codec list

- 
REND Null Renderer	{C1F400A4-3F08-11D3-9F0B-006008039E37}	0x00200000	qedit.dll
DSH File writer	{8596E5F0-0DA5-11D0-BD21-00A0C911CE86}	0x00200000	qcap.dll
DSH SampleGrabber	{C1F400A0-3F08-11D3-9F0B-006008039E37}	0x00200000	qedit.dll
DSH Infinite Pin Tee Filter	{F8388A40-D5BB-11D0-BE5A-0080C706568E}	0x00200000	qcap.dll
DSH DXRE DivX Subtitle Decoder	{BA11F969-397A-4146-AC96-236C3D76711D}	0x00600000	DivXMedia.ax
DSH IV41 Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter	{31345649-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}	0x00640000	ir41_32.ax
DSH IV50 Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter	{30355649-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}	0x00640000	ir50_32.dll
DMO MP43 Mpeg43 Decoder DMO	{CBA9E78B-49A3-49EA-93D4-6BCBA8C4DE07}	0x00800001	qasf.dll --> mp43dmod.dll
DMO MP4S Mpeg4s Decoder DMO	{2A11BAE2-FE6E-4249-864B-9E9ED6E8DBC2}	0x00800001	qasf.dll --> mp4sdmod.dll
DSH MPG4 Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor	{82CCD3E0-F71A-11D0-9FE5-00609778EA66}	0x00800000	mpg4ds32.ax
DMO MPG4 Mpeg4 Decoder DMO	{F371728A-6052-4D47-827C-D039335DFE0A}	0x00800001	qasf.dll --> mpg4dmod.dll
DSH QDMC Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder	{D6D8A64E-F9F7-4685-9757-7338077234D8}	0x00400000	NeQTDec.ax
DMO WMVA WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO	{03BE3AC4-84B7-4E0E-A78D-D3524E60395A}	0x00800001	qasf.dll --> wmvadvd.dll
DSH XVID DivX Decoder Filter	{78766964-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}	0xff800000	divxdec.ax
DSH ZYGO Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder	{470157A6-BFEA-4DF8-A8A7-12CE5EF33AE7}	0x00400000	NeQTDec.ax
ACM	ACELPnet	Audio codec for MS ACM	msacm.sl_anet	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> sl_anet.acm
DSH	ACELPnet	ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder	{4009F700-AEBA-11D1-8344-00C04FB92EB7}	0x00800001	acelpdec.ax
REND	Audio	Realtek AC97 Audio	{E30629D1-27E5-11CE-875D-00608CB78066}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
REND	Audio	Default WaveOut Device	{E30629D1-27E5-11CE-875D-00608CB78066}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	Decrypt/Tag	{C4C4C4F2-0049-4E2B-98FB-9537F6CE516D}	0x00600000	encdec.dll
DSH	Audio	ACM Wrapper	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00600000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	RealAudio Decoder	{941A4793-A705-4312-8DFC-C11CA05F397E}	0x00400000	RealMedia.dll
DSH	Audio	Nero Audio Sample Renderer	{768CB288-8E28-4EA3-8887-297666E3A3D8}	0x00200000	NeRender.ax
DSH	Audio	Creative MP3 Writer	{8269AA62-4083-4039-A987-AAFC46F51132}	0x00200000	MP3Write.ax
DSH	Audio	Creative PCM Raw Writer	{B7AC3362-85B4-42DE-96F9-9B0CA4595327}	0x00200000	RawWrit.ax
DSH	Audio	Creative WMA Writer	{C3CA19EC-09CD-4E72-A5E3-46ED72AB434C}	0x00200000	WMAWrite.ax
DSH	Audio	Creative Wave Writer	{10F42382-9799-449B-8D98-492087050256}	0x00200000	WavWrite.ax
DSH	Audio	Nero Audio Stream Renderer	{39226F44-9732-4E51-8726-26F7298CC8A8}	0x00200000	NeRender.ax
DSH	Audio	WMT Volume	{EFEE43D6-BFE5-44B0-8063-AC3B2966AB2C}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Multi-Band Dynamics	{026D0AA0-9BB9-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack2.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Track Compressor	{23C9F225-40EC-11D2-9D36-00C04F8EDC1E}	0x00200000	sftrkfx1.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Dither	{260DF3E1-AC77-11D2-9E93-00C04F68BE44}	0x00200000	sftrkfx1.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Chorus	{28D9F1E0-6ECC-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack1.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Distortion	{39224540-6F92-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack3.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Gapper/Snipper	{3F901A20-79BE-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack3.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Simple Delay	{54F29260-79B1-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack1.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Reverb	{607682E0-6E21-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack1.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Multi-Tap Delay	{7298A3E0-78EE-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack1.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Wave Hammer Surround	{8010C341-6D4C-4390-B828-E4D246C3DDB2}	0x00200000	mchammer.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Track Noise Gate	{869419DD-501F-11D3-8CDC-00C04F6B8E4C}	0x00200000	sftrkfx1.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Graphic EQ	{8B7226EE-4584-11D1-B4CB-00A0C9270A10}	0x00200000	sfppack2.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Track EQ	{8CB69A0A-10E8-11D2-9B89-00104B8D13C2}	0x00200000	sftrkfx1.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Smooth/Enhance	{9E3E4540-8339-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack3.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Resonant Filter	{A6A78627-D619-48BF-AD26-0C6B44B5C7D8}	0x00200000	sfresfilter.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Parametric EQ	{A8448720-96FD-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack2.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Time Stretch	{B97C0F22-196D-11D1-B99B-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack1.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Noise Gate	{B97C0F23-196D-11D1-B99B-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack2.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Paragraphic EQ	{D616F3E0-D622-11CE-AAC5-0020AF0B99A3}	0x00200000	sfppack2.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Vibrato	{D6802BA0-A056-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack3.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Pitch Shift	{ED1B4100-93BE-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack1.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Flange/Wah-wah	{F09F6980-7845-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack3.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Graphic Dynamics	{F3B8E880-B4E0-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack2.dll
DSH	Audio	Sony Amplitude Modulation	{FDB0D300-6F82-11D0-AEBC-00A0C9053912}	0x00200000	sfppack3.dll
DSH	Audio	IAC2	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	IMA ADPCM	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	PCM	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	Microsoft ADPCM	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	ACELP.net	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM)	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	Windows Media Audio V1	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	Windows Media Audio V2	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	GSM 6.10	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	Microsoft G.723.1	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	CCITT A-Law	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	CCITT u-Law	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	MPEG Layer-3	{6A08CF80-0E18-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Audio	WMT AudioAnalyzer	{1CB1623E-BBEC-4E8D-B2DF-DC08C6F4627C}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Audio	BPM Metadata	{1B7D9697-9B5B-4F7B-978D-438050AE173D}	0x001fffff	MetaBPM.ax
DSH	Audio	SVM Metadata	{3256C182-12C3-4FEE-85EB-BA34B579C02F}	0x001fffff	MetaSVM.ax
DSH	Audio	CT SmartVolumeManagement filter	{7BB8F375-3B5B-4DBE-9711-1201004364B7}	0x00100000	DSCompr.ax
DSH	Audio	CT HPVirtualizer filter	{8DC82D8A-BD93-4AF5-A376-1FC52B72E206}	0x00100000	Virtual.ax
DSH	Audio	CT CMSS3 filter	{A805344C-C52D-44EA-8A8E-2E3DD751C9AD}	0x00100000	CMSS3.ax
DSH	Audio	Noise Reduction	{B8E8BC6F-3BDB-45A2-A70D-C8E454694D19}	0x00100000	NoisRedu.ax
DSH	Audio	CT Upsampler filter	{0E7C077B-39EC-4B2F-AA5E-0A17D12B7F99}	0x00100000	Upsample.ax
DSH	Audio	CT Time-Scaling filter	{2D90933E-F9F3-45D9-BF92-5CF39BC6F840}	0x00100000	TimeScal.ax
DSH	Audio	CT Karaoke filter	{5D1AF5A7-DEED-457F-B488-D4716DC9DDC4}	0x00100000	Karaoke.ax
DSH	Audio	CT PDP filter	{693E70AB-F5E7-4254-A737-40FE55192EF4}	0x00100000	PDP.ax
DSH	AUXLine21Data	Line 21 Decoder 2	{E4206432-01A1-4BEE-B3E1-3702C8EDC574}	0x00600002	quartz.dll
DSH	AUXLine21Data	Line 21 Decoder	{6E8D4A20-310C-11D0-B79A-00AA003767A7}	0x00600000	qdvd.dll
DSH	Avi	DivX Demux	{85516702-9C45-4A9C-861B-BC4492D355DC}	0x00600000	DivXMedia.ax
DSH	Avi	AVI Splitter	{1B544C20-FD0B-11CE-8C63-00AA0044B51E}	0x00600000	quartz.dll
DSH	Avi	AVI Mux	{E2510970-F137-11CE-8B67-00AA00A3F1A6}	0x00200000	qcap.dll
VFW	CFHD	CineForm HD Codec V2.1	vidc.cfhd	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> cfhd.dll
VFW	CVID	Cinepak Codec by Radius	vidc.cvid	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> iccvid.dll
VFW	DIVX	DivX® 6.4.0 Codec (1 Logical CPU)	vidc.divx	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> DivX.dll
DSH	DOLBY_AC3	Fraunhofer Audio Decoder	{9BC1B780-85E3-11D2-98D0-0080C84E9C39}	0x00601000	** File Missing: C:\Program Files\AvantDVDPlayer\setup\DVDAudio.ax
DSH	DOLBY_AC3	AC3 Parser Filter	{280A3020-86CF-11D1-ABE6-00A0C905F375}	0x00600000	mpg2splt.ax
DSH	DVSD	DV Video Decoder	{B1B77C00-C3E4-11CF-AF79-00AA00B67A42}	0x00800000	qdv.dll
DSH	DVSD	DV Splitter	{4EB31670-9FC6-11CF-AF6E-00AA00B67A42}	0x00600000	qdv.dll
DSH	DVSD	WMT Virtual Renderer	{930FD02C-BBE7-4EB9-91CF-FC45CC91E3E6}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	File	File stream renderer	{D51BD5A5-7548-11CF-A520-0080C77EF58A}	0x00400000	quartz.dll
ACM	FmtTag: 0x0002 Microsoft ADPCM CODEC for MSACM	msacm.msadpcm	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> msadp32.acm
ACM	FmtTag: 0x0006 Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM	msacm.msg711	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> msg711.acm
ACM	FmtTag: 0x0007 Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM	msacm.msg711	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> msg711.acm
ACM	FmtTag: 0x0011 IMA ADPCM CODEC for MSACM	msacm.imaadpcm	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> imaadp32.acm
ACM	FmtTag: 0x0022 DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Audio Codec for MSACM V3.50	msacm.trspch	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> tssoft32.acm
ACM	FmtTag: 0x0031 Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC for MSACM	msacm.msgsm610	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> msgsm32.acm
ACM	FmtTag: 0x0042 Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC for MSACM	msacm.msg723	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> msg723.acm
ACM	FmtTag: 0x0055 MPEG Layer-3 Audio Codec for MSACM	msacm.l3acm	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> l3codeca.acm
DSH	FmtTag: 0x0055 MPEG Layer-3 Decoder	{38BE3000-DBF4-11D0-860E-00A024CFEF6D}	0x00810000	l3codecx.ax
ACM	FmtTag: 0x0160 Windows Media Audio	msacm.msaudio1	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> msaud32.acm
DMO	FmtTag: 0x0160 WMAudio Decoder DMO	{2EEB4ADF-4578-4D10-BCA7-BB955F56320A}	0x00800800	qasf.dll --> wmadmod.dll
ACM	FmtTag: 0x0402 Indeo® audio software	msacm.iac2	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> iac25_32.ax
VFW	I420	Helix I420 YUV Codec	vidc.i420	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> i420vfw.dll
VFW	IV32	Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2	vidc.iv32	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> ir32_32.dll
VFW	IV41	Intel Indeo® Video 4.5	vidc.iv41	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> ir41_32.ax
VFW	IV50	Indeo® video 5.10	vidc.iv50	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> ir50_32.dll
VFW	IYUV	Intel IYUV codec	vidc.iyuv	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> iyuv_32.dll
DSH	IYUV	Color Converter	{637E3E39-462F-477E-9DAF-F07B9B1C00D2}	0x00200000	declrds.ax
DSH	LMRT	ASF embedded stuff Handler	{B9D1F32E-C401-11D0-A520-000000000000}	0x00600000	wmpasf.dll
VFW	M261	Microsoft H.261 Video Codec	vidc.m261	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> msh261.drv
VFW	M263	Microsoft H.263 Video Codec	vidc.m263	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> msh263.drv
REND	Midi	Default MidiOut Device	{07B65360-C445-11CE-AFDE-00AA006C14F4}	0x00800000	quartz.dll
REND	Midi	Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth	{07B65360-C445-11CE-AFDE-00AA006C14F4}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
REND	Midi	MPU-401	{07B65360-C445-11CE-AFDE-00AA006C14F4}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	Midi	MIDI Parser	{D51BD5A2-7548-11CF-A520-0080C77EF58A}	0x00400000	quartz.dll
DSH	MJPG	AVI Draw	{A888DF60-1E90-11CF-AC98-00AA004C0FA9}	0x00600064	quartz.dll
DSH	MJPG	MJPEG Decompressor	{301056D0-6DFF-11D2-9EEB-006008039E37}	0x00600000	quartz.dll
DSH	MPEG1Audio	Nero AAC Parser	{909C7CEC-20A9-4F17-83FC-7AB274AA5FB7}	0x00400000	NeAudio.ax
DSH	MPEG1Packet	MPEG Video Decoder	{FEB50740-7BEF-11CE-9BD9-0000E202599C}	0x40000001	quartz.dll
DSH	MPEG1Packet	MPEG Audio Decoder	{4A2286E0-7BEF-11CE-9BD9-0000E202599C}	0x03680001	quartz.dll
DSH	MPEG1Packet	Nero Digital Audio Decoder	{138130AF-A79B-45D5-B4AA-87697457BA87}	0x00600000	NeAudio.ax
DSH	MPEG1Packet	MainConcept MPEG Audio Decoder	{2BE4D130-6F2E-4B3A-B0BD-E880917238DC}	0x00600000	mcdsmpeg.ax
DSH	MPEG1Packet	MainConcept MPEG Video Decoder	{2BE4D140-6F2E-4B3A-B0BD-E880917238DC}	0x00600000	mcdsmpeg.ax
DSH	MPEG1Packet	Fraunhofer Video Decoder	{9BC1B781-85E3-11D2-98D0-0080C84E9C39}	0x005ff000	** File Missing: C:\Program Files\AvantDVDPlayer\setup\DVDVideo.ax
DSH	MPEG1System	MainConcept MPEG Splitter	{2BE4D120-6F2E-4B3A-B0BD-E880917238DC}	0x00600002	mcspmpeg.ax
DSH	MPEG1System	MPEG-I Stream Splitter	{336475D0-942A-11CE-A870-00AA002FEAB5}	0x00600000	quartz.dll
DSH	MPEG2_PROGRAM	MPEG-2 Splitter	{3AE86B20-7BE8-11D1-ABE6-00A0C905F375}	0x005fffff	mpg2splt.ax
DSH	MPEG2_TRANSPORT	MPEG-2 Demultiplexer	{AFB6C280-2C41-11D3-8A60-0000F81E0E4A}	0x00600000	mpg2splt.ax
DSH	MPEG2_VIDEO	Nero Video Decoder	{C0BA9CF8-96E0-4C34-B5DE-E92C3FC05ED6}	0x00600000	NeVideo.ax
DSH	MPEG2_VIDEO	Nero DVD Decoder	{DCD6EADC-EE69-47DD-B934-95573296039C}	0x00600000	NeVideo.ax
VFW	MRLE	Microsoft RLE	vidc.mrle	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> msrle32.dll
DSH	MSS1	Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor	{3301A7C4-0A8D-11D4-914D-00C04F610D24}	0x00800000	msscds32.ax
DMO	MSS1	WMV Screen decoder DMO	{7BAFB3B1-D8F4-4279-9253-27DA423108DE}	0x00800001	qasf.dll --> wmsdmod.dll
VFW	MSVC	Microsoft Video 1	vidc.msvc	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> msvidc32.dll
DSH	Ogg	Ogg Splitter	{F07E245F-5A1F-4D1E-8BFF-DC31D84A55AB}	0x00600000	OggDS.DLL
REND	PCM	Default DirectSound Device	{79376820-07D0-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00800000	quartz.dll
REND	PCM	DirectSound: Realtek AC97 Audio	{79376820-07D0-11CF-A24D-0020AFD79767}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
DSH	PCM	Indeo® audio software	{B4CA2970-DD2B-11D0-9DFA-00AA00AF3494}	0x00500000	iac25_32.ax
DSH	PCM	Creative Audio Gain Filter	{7BBC7AD8-C46D-40EA-A2E8-D9F4BCBD64C8}	0x00200000	AudGain.ax
DSH	PCM	Vorbis Encoder	{889EF574-0656-4B52-9091-072E52BB1B80}	0x00200000	OggDS.DLL
DSH	PCM	G.711 Codec	{AF7D8180-A8F9-11CF-9A46-00AA00B7DAD1}	0x00200000	g711codc.ax
DSH	PCM	CyberLink Audio Effect	{3D5455E5-D8E8-4B4C-84AF-4703C5542042}	0x00200000	claudfx.ax
DSH	QTMovie	QuickTime Movie Parser	{D51BD5A0-7548-11CF-A520-0080C77EF58A}	0x00600000	quartz.dll
DSH	QTRpza	QT Decompressor	{FDFE9681-74A3-11D0-AFA7-00AA00B67A42}	0x00600000	quartz.dll
DSH	RGB24	Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter	{CFFB1FC7-270D-4986-B299-FECF3F0E42DB}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	RGB24	Bitmap Generate	{4F3E50BD-A9D7-4721-B0E1-00CB42A0A747}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	RGB8	Color Space Converter	{1643E180-90F5-11CE-97D5-00AA0055595A}	0x00400001	quartz.dll
DSH	RGB8	VGA 16 Color Ditherer	{1DA08500-9EDC-11CF-BC10-00AA00AC74F6}	0x00400000	quartz.dll
REND	ScriptCommand	Internal Script Command Renderer	{48025243-2D39-11CE-875D-00608CB78066}	0x00800001	quartz.dll
REND	Stream	.RAM file Parser	{A98C8400-4181-11D1-A520-00A0D10129C0}	0x00600000	wmpasf.dll
REND	Stream	ASX v.2 file Parser	{640999A1-A946-11D0-A520-000000000000}	0x00600000	wmpasf.dll
DSH	Stream	RealMedia Splitter	{E21BE468-5C18-43EB-B0CC-DB93A847D769}	0x00600000	RealMedia.dll
DSH	Stream	ASX file Parser	{640999A0-A946-11D0-A520-000000000000}	0x00600000	wmpasf.dll
DSH	Stream	NSC file Parser	{640999A2-A946-11D0-A520-000000000000}	0x00600000	wmpasf.dll
DSH	Stream	XML Playlist	{D51BD5AE-7548-11CF-A520-0080C77EF58A}	0x00400000	wmpasf.dll
DSH	Stream	Multi-file Parser	{D51BD5A3-7548-11CF-A520-0080C77EF58A}	0x00400000	quartz.dll
DSH	Stream	SAMI (CC) Parser	{33FACFE0-A9BE-11D0-A520-00A0D10129C0}	0x00400000	quartz.dll
DSH	TELETEXT	WST Decoder	{70BC06E0-5666-11D3-A184-00105AEF9F33}	0x00600000	wstdecod.dll
REND	Video	Video Renderer	{6BC1CFFA-8FC1-4261-AC22-CFB4CC38DB50}	0x00800001	quartz.dll
REND	Video	Video Renderer	{70E102B0-5556-11CE-97C0-00AA0055595A}	0x00400000	quartz.dll
REND	Video	Full Screen Renderer	{07167665-5011-11CF-BF33-00AA0055595A}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
REND	Video	Video Mixing Renderer 9	{51B4ABF3-748F-4E3B-A276-C828330E926A}	0x00200000	quartz.dll
¤ Video	AVI Decompressor	{CF49D4E0-1115-11CE-B03A-0020AF0BA770}	0x00600000	quartz.dll
DSH	Video	Windows Media Update Filter	{B6353564-96C4-11D2-8DDB-006097C9A2B2}	0x00400000	wmpasf.dll
DSH	Video	Overlay Mixer2	{A0025E90-E45B-11D1-ABE9-00A0C905F375}	0x00400000	qdvd.dll
DSH	Video	RealVideo Decoder	{238D0F23-5DC9-45A6-9BE2-666160C324DD}	0x00400000	RealMedia.dll
DSH	Video	Nero Video Stream Renderer	{84FDAC26-FB13-48BF-8ED0-B3E3EA78C758}	0x00200000	NeRender.ax
DSH	Video	Nero Video Sample Renderer	{F127DAF7-8D36-4E5F-8685-FC762B88E3A4}	0x00200000	NeRender.ax
DSH	Video	MainConcept MPEG Encoder	{2BE4D150-6F2E-4B3A-B0BD-E880917238DC}	0x00200000	mcesmpeg.ax
DSH	Video	Frame Eater	{6C68955E-F965-4249-8E18-F0977B1D2899}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	WMT Sample Information Filter	{7F1232EE-44D7-4494-AB8B-CC61B10E21A5}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	WMT Log Filter	{92883667-E95C-443D-AC96-4CACA27BEB6E}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper	{AECF5D2E-7A18-4DD2-BDCD-29B6F615B448}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	9x8Resize	{BC0D69A8-0923-4EEE-9375-9239F5A38B92}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	WIA Stream Snapshot Filter	{BC7ACB90-622B-11D2-829D-00C04F8EC183}	0x00200000	wiasf.ax
DSH	Video	Allocator Fix	{C0D076C5-E4C6-4561-8BF4-80DA8DB819D7}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	WMT Interlacer	{C6CB1FE3-B05E-4F0E-818F-C83ED5A0332F}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	WMT DV Extract	{E476CBFF-E229-4524-B6B7-228A3129D1C7}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	WMT Switch Filter	{EF105BC3-C064-45F1-AD53-6D8A8578D01B}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	Stretch Video	{F44BB2D0-F070-463E-9433-B0CCF3CFD627}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter	{A2551F60-705F-11CF-A424-00AA003735BE}	0x00200000	ir41_32.ax
DSH	Video	Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter	{1F73E9B1-8C3A-11D0-A3BE-00A0C9244436}	0x00200000	ir50_32.dll
DSH	Video	WMT Format Conversion	{2D20D4BB-B47E-4FB7-83BD-E3C2EE250D26}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	WMT Black Frame Generator	{2EA10031-0033-450E-8072-E27D9E768142}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	WMT VIH2 Fix	{586FB486-5560-4FF3-96DF-1118C96AF456}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	Record Queue	{5B4B05EB-1F63-446B-AAD1-E10A34D650E0}	0x00200000	wmm2filt.dll
DSH	Video	Disk Record Queue	{5BB4BE4A-09B3-4689-BB4B-6F33E1E82797}	0x00200000	wmedque.dll
DSH	Video	Smart Tee	{CC58E280-8AA1-11D1-B3F1-00AA003761C5}	0x00200000	qcap.dll
DSH	Vorbis	Vorbis Decoder	{02391F44-2767-4E6A-A484-9B47B506F3A4}	0x00600000	OggDS.DLL
DSH	VPVBI	VBI Surface Allocator	{814B9800-1C88-11D1-BAD9-00609744111A}	0x00600000	vbisurf.ax
DSH	VPVideo	Video Port Manager	{6F26A6CD-967B-47FD-874A-7AED2C9D25A2}	0x00600000	quartz.dll
DSH	WAVE	Wave Parser	{D51BD5A1-7548-11CF-A520-0080C77EF58A}	0x00400000	quartz.dll
DSH	WM9_ASF_Undocumented	ASF DIB Handler	{B9D1F320-C401-11D0-A520-000000000000}	0x00600000	wmpasf.dll
DSH	WM9_ASF_Undocumented	ASF ACM Handler	{B9D1F321-C401-11D0-A520-000000000000}	0x00600000	wmpasf.dll
DSH	WM9_ASF_Undocumented	ASF ICM Handler	{B9D1F322-C401-11D0-A520-000000000000}	0x00600000	wmpasf.dll
DSH	WM9_ASF_Undocumented	ASF URL Handler	{B9D1F323-C401-11D0-A520-000000000000}	0x00600000	wmpasf.dll
DSH	WM9_ASF_Undocumented	ASF JPEG Handler	{B9D1F324-C401-11D0-A520-000000000000}	0x00600000	wmpasf.dll
DSH	WM9_ASF_Undocumented	ASF DJPEG Handler	{B9D1F325-C401-11D0-A520-000000000000}	0x00600000	wmpasf.dll
DSH	WM9_ASF_Undocumented	Windows Media Multiplexer	{63F8AA94-E2B9-11D0-ADF6-00C04FB66DAD}	0x00600000	wmpasf.dll
ACM	WMAudioV2	Windows Media Audio	msacm.msaudio1	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> msaud32.acm
DSH	WMAudioV2	Windows Media Audio Decoder	{22E24591-49D0-11D2-BB50-006008320064}	0x00800001	msadds32.ax
DMO	WMAudioV9	WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO	{5210F8E4-B0BB-47C3-A8D9-7B2282CC79ED}	0x00000000	qasf.dll --> wmadmod.dll
DMO	WMSP1	WMSpeech Decoder DMO	{874131CB-4ECC-443B-8948-746B89595D20}	0x00000000	qasf.dll --> wmspdmod.dll
DSH	WMV1	Windows Media Video Decoder	{4FACBBA1-FFD8-4CD7-8228-61E2F65CB1AE}	0x00800000	wmvds32.ax
DMO	WMV1	WMVideo Decoder DMO	{82D353DF-90BD-4382-8BC2-3F6192B76E34}	0x00800001	qasf.dll --> wmvdmod.dll
DSH	WMV2	Windows Media Video Decoder	{521FB373-7654-49F2-BDB1-0C6E6660714F}	0x00800000	wmv8ds32.ax
VFW	YV12	DivX® 6.4.0 YV12 Decoder	vidc.yv12	0x00200000	quartz.dll --> DivX.dll


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

AVI is not a format, it's a container file. the format is what it's encoded with such as Divx or DV. WMM AFAIK should be able to import any video as long as you have the codec installed to decode it. I n other words if you can play it in Windows Media player you should be able to import it it into Windows Movie Maker.

Can you play it in Media Player?


----------



## Dj Requiem (Apr 16, 2006)

Are any of my codecs clashing with Movie Maker?


----------

